# Need a new author recommendation



## Moses_Scurry (Apr 29, 2007)

I need a new author to read. I'm getting sick of reading murder mysteries, and I want to get back to my first reading preference of good horror novels.

I've read everything by Stephen King, almost everything by Koontz, Saul, and McCammon. These guys have all been around for a long time.

I've never really been able to get into Clive Barker.

Are there any newer, good horror novelists out there that I should try?


----------



## emsyjean (Apr 29, 2007)

Chuck Palahniuk is my FAVOURITE!! But I wouldn't necessarily categorise him as horror... just clever and grim (he wrote Fight Club... the novel not the film)
I don't mind a bit of Linda Fairstein... a bit schlocky but ok...


----------



## kerr511 (Apr 29, 2007)

I recently read Descent by Jeff Long, I thought that it was interesting and original and I am not really a fan of horror so for me to have enjoyed it, it must have something going for it.


----------



## Svalbard (May 6, 2007)

I would recommend John Connolly. His books are detective stories but there is a huge element of horror in them. His second book, Dark Hollow, is great.


----------



## J.S.S (May 6, 2007)

H.P Lovecraft.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (May 6, 2007)

Bret Easton Ellis, American Psycho, if your male and young and have some anger.


----------



## Joe Moore (May 7, 2007)

Moses_Scurry said:
			
		

> . . . and I want to get back to my first reading preference of good horror novels.


Moses,

 I would love to suggest my own novels to you, but I write thrillers, not horror.  Instead, here are two recommendations that you should enjoy.  Both won the coveted Horror Writers Association Bram Stoker award.

  Ghost Road Blues by Jonathan Maberry
  Creepers by David Morrell

Happy reading,
Joe


----------



## Rahvin (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm... Horror, you say?

How about James Herbert?


----------



## Anarkos (May 9, 2007)

Der_Parvenu_Meister said:
			
		

> Bret Easton Ellis, American Psycho, if your male and young and have some anger.



Contrary to popular belief, many girls like Easton Ellis too.  I met one last night, for example.

Quite lucky, really.  Some people would be offended by someone they've just met failing to stifle a laugh when they talk about changing their major...


----------

